
Investor's Naked Selfies Ignite MeToo Moment: Female Founder Fights Back - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/06/793134459/investors-naked-selfie-ignites-metoo-moment-female-founder-fights-back
======
dleslie
> He agreed to invest. Then later that evening, she says, he sent her naked
> photos of himself.

I can't imagine that ever happening to me; and AFAICT that's the crux of this
problem: that some people seem to think that it's acceptable to behave this
way with their professional relationships with women.

> Giorgi says 40 women founders have gotten their investors to sign the candor
> clause, but others are afraid to push for it.

When securing funding is a desperate scramble, any edge to success can be
appealing; it's not hard to imagine that there is some hesitation to demanding
better treatment because doing so might close doors.

For that reason, I suspect that change needs to be lead by the investors
themselves; show the market that their founder's sexual appeal isn't ever a
deciding factor in securing investment.

------
Antoninus
I think what that investor did is quite appalling. In turn going public with
the incident resulted in more funding, which leaves me a bit conflicted. If
your product or service is good enough to garner interest by a firm she could
have said no to noodz vc and pitched somewhere else. If anything, I feel for
not only the founder but the colleagues at the firm. Terrible stuff.

------
pravda
Would those three Duke University lacrosse team kids have to disclose that
they were accused of rape if they wanted to invest in her company?

How about the "Central Park Five"?

